# home made back drag blade?



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

Has any one made their own back drag blade?
I have a western 8' blade with wings welded on the outer edge and I am going to be doing more driveways this winter and I have to put a back drag edge on, I am just not happy with the performance of my blade as it is set up now and it leaves too much snow on the drive when back draging. 

any tips or hints pictures would be great! 
I have a full metal fab shop at my disposal, breaks, shear, laser, plasma cutter, cutting torch, vertical milling machine etc... so building and placing will not be a problem but I just need some ideas to know where to start. 
thanks 
slugger


----------



## zrex1200 (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

yup, not bad to make all kinds of diggrent ways to make it, make sure it piviots freely, and that when you back up it picks up the plow when it hinges, and that it has a stop to keep it at about 90 degrees to the ground, i saw a video of a gouy making one on youtube the other day do a search you might find it


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

check out the swing wing on you tube... pretty sick lookin should give you some ideas...


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a slick and simple back blade for a Boss.
Uses a rightangle iron and basically bolts where shoes would go.
I leave it on all the time and it works great.
email for pictures to [email protected]
tc


----------

